
Bechtolsheim working on new supercomputer for Sun - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/26/technology/26sun.html?ex=1340510400&en=b823557c723d4dd6&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
gyro_robo
_The initial $100,000 check he wrote to the Google founders Sergey Brin and
Larry Page is an investment now worth more than $1.5 billion._

So $100k for 1%? That's 40x the YC rate. What kind of dilution are we talking
about?

~~~
pg
Maybe roughly 4-5x dilution. I'm not sure if Bechtolsheim was the very first
funding they had. 2m would be a high valuation for a seed round.

~~~
gyro_robo
Looks like it: <http://www.google.com/corporate/history.html>

Larry and Sergey's Charlie Rose interview is a bit unclear, because Larry
talks about getting that check from a "David Sheridan" or "Sheraton", one of
the "founders of Sun". I think he may have mixed up Andy with the Stanford
faculty member at whose home they met.

The only other occurrence I see of "David Sheraton" is here:
<http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0407/14/i_ins.01.html>

Charlie Rose interview:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6958201596441974119> (40 minutes in)

~~~
pg
Cheriton. He invested too.

~~~
gyro_robo
Thanks! I've wondered about that since I saw the interview. Looks like he got
1% also.

"Cheriton is also credited for setting up Stanford students Sergey Brin and
Larry Page with money men at Kleiner Perkins, thus becoming one of the early
investors that helped get Google off the ground." (Wikipedia)

Silicon Beat says, "He'd invested in Google as part of the angel round."

------
sharpshoot
I really admire his obsessive dedication to improving the technology! No
wonder he was such an exceptional founder. Find what you are good at and make
ourself a million times better than anyone else at it. An inspiration.

------
staunch
_"I have come to realize that very little goes right the first time."_

Never go in against a German when a $10B market is on the line!

~~~
brett
That _is_ a classic blunder.

